# Ban on fukushima beef lifted



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so glad that now the stuff that is raised or grows over there is safe to eat now.
What do you guys make of this?
Fukushima beef ban lifted - Tokyo Times

Ban on beef shipments lifted | The Japan Times


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smells just like "The Polish Ham" after Chernobyl


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe McDonalds will be able to bring back the dollar menu.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IIRC, that beef will only be sold in country.
US beef was been banned from the "MAD COW" crisis.
Believe it is allowed again.
Kobe beef runs roughly $50.00-$115.00 a pound!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, what the hell, the japs are used to dying from radiation poisoning.
They are experts at it compared to the rest of the world.
I think it is time the Iranians catch up to them, glow wise.
A vitrified parking lot called the Tehran Flats would do nicely.
The parking lot would be located at Grid plot north 35d, 14', 9"- east 53d, 25', 28".


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it already pre-cooked?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Is it already pre-cooked?


Naw, just prepped for long term storage. 
All the bacteria have been nuked out.
Will not need a flashlight to find it in the dark. 
Gives a whole new meaning to candlelight dining!
Budgetprep, a chance to survey nuked food.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Won't need a microwave to cook it!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

We have more than enough beef in Calgary alone to feed our nation this global trade and other BS effecting prices is just simply price gouging. Fukoshima beef is infected so i have to pay 10 bucks a lb for ground beef?? Bull$!^+ of the highest order.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> We have more than enough beef in Calgary alone to feed our nation this global trade and other BS effecting prices is just simply price gouging. Fukoshima beef is infected so i have to pay 10 bucks a lb for ground beef?? Bull$!^+ of the highest order.


You are right.
IRC, the herds here in the US were cut back in size to keep the prices up.
Just more of the EPA and FDA bullshit to screw the people and add another level of control, and unrecorded job perks.
You guys north of the border are just the tail of the dog that is getting screwed.
What happens here directly effects you, regardless how independent you as individuals think you are.
There is collective control to misinform, propagandize and deny you the truth on all socio-economic levels.
The royals, invisible, partners, in both countries, pull the economic and political strings.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are right.
> IRC, the herds here in the US were cut back in size to keep the prices up.
> Just more of the EPA and FDA bullshit to screw the people and add another level of control, and unrecorded job perks.
> You guys north of the border are just the tail of the dog that is getting screwed.
> ...


Pretty much sums it up. We pay more here than anywhere else for services. 35% more for cell and internet. Contracts that bind you to pay. Nothing really feels like its here for us, no its more like its here to feed on us.

Proof is in the pudding, or the lack of pudding, depending on how you view things.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

At least,the Japanese rancher will be able to find their beef in the dark.


----------

